

ReBoard: Revolutionary multi-tasking keyboard for iOS - Gursimran
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/28/reboard/

======
Gursimran
Hi Everyone!

If you are in WhatsApp on iPhone, how do you schedule a calendar appointment?
By switching to Calendar app. Right?

What if you could schedule an appointment from within WhatsApp itself?
Wouldn't it save you lots of time?

Meet ReBoard - The Revolutionary Keyboard. Its a system wide keyboard for iOS
which lets you do lots of such tasks from within the keyboard window.

You can schedule a calendar appointment using natural language input without
leaving WhatsApp or any other app you are using. It will be saved in iOS
Calendar app automatically.

"project meeting friday 11.30am" "call steve in 2hrs"

You can do these without leaving an app:

1\. Share Dropbox files 2\. Search local addresses & view maps 3\. Do
calculations 4\. Create iOS Reminders 5\. Lookup Wikipedia 6\. Add tasks to
Wunderlist 7\. Chat in Slack 8\. Search web 9\. Search & download images
10.Search and play music 11\. Many more...

ReBoard goes beyond typing, enabling the user to stay in the context and still
perform other tasks.

What do you think about it?

